# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > Beta Testing  >  AVZ 4.29 Update Error

## RatHat

When trying to run an update from the "File" menu, using On-line automatic update, and using z-oleg.com as the source, I get the following Error message:

*Automatic update error - Error loading control file avzupd.zip - file is damaged or incorrect*

When running the automatic update from virusinfo as the source, there is no error, and also when running the update from the Auto Update icon on the start page, there is also no error.

Regards,
RatHat

----------


## Muffler

Looks like Olegs site is down - use virusinfo.info mirror...

----------


## aintrust

No issues with the site, everything seems to be OK -- I did the update using http://z-oleg.com/secur/avz_up/ about ten minutes ago, it worked like a charm...

----------


## Muffler

OK for people who live in Russia. For others it's Server Error 503.

----------


## RatHat

I have tried several times to update via z-oleg, and on one occasion I managed to do so. I have had no problem updating via virusinfo, so have given users the option that if an error occurs, to use virusinfo.

----------


## aintrust

Both z-oleg.com and virusinfo.info have the same set of a/v databases, so you may use virusinfo.info as a main source quite freely...

----------


## NickGolovko

z-oleg.com is not hosted at a dedicated server, so due to a huge number of users it may sometimes reject connection.  :Smiley:  We have a dedicated hosting, so using us as an update source is even more preferrable.  :Smiley:

----------

